# CalTrain Crash



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

San Bruno, California….

CalTrain Crash


----------



## Refugee (Oct 2, 2019)

Thank God, few injuries.


----------



## rrman987 (Aug 29, 2021)

From whar I read this morning and googling, its sounds like the RR contractor was on wrong track or some mis-communication issue occurred, left hand not telling the right hand what was coming.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

_Ahem._
I thought that after millions upon millions spent for "positive train control", that accidents like this would become impossible...?


----------



## MidwestMikeGT (Jan 4, 2021)

I am glad no one was seriously hurt and especially glad there were no fatalities!


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

Lack of correct communication with dispatch and the switch tower too.
I wonder if the contractor might have overstepped their boundaries set forth by dispatch?
Lots of possibilities for "something to go wrong" especially when you start farming out critical infrastructure maintenance.

Todays young working generation seems to be doing a lot of farming out of critical work in order to stop future retirement payments of past union employees, being able to shift blame to those companies if something fails, and to shirk liable cases.
Often, this behavior in everyday life of citizens are impacted negatively thru added cost for services, critical breakdown of communication between vendors, and loss of restitution when claims go unpaid as companies close or reorganize under other fictitious names. 

Todays goofy reality is circumventing everything we have come to believe trustworthy and honest.
We are seeing a terrible escalation of accidents and everyone placing the blame on others when in reality, it is those who stop vetting qualified workers dedicated to a specific task, that has causing issues such as this.
Sorry for the rant but I see this happening in a lot of government, commercial, and industrial jobs.


----------



## rrman987 (Aug 29, 2021)

J.Albert1949 said:


> _Ahem._
> I thought that after millions upon millions spent for "positive train control", that accidents like this would become impossible...?


From what I understand of PTC, its only the computer that "knows" where every train is SUPPOSED to be. That said, it can't know about something outside of whats in its database, unless someone types it in somewhere (remember, GIGO (Garbage in, Garbage out)) And of course if the dispatcher or track-side worker mis-reads/understands whats on the screen, then problems surely follow.
So once again, Train 1 (won), truck 0. On bright side, the crash worthiness of the CalTrain cab was proven viable.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

J.Albert1949 said:


> _Ahem._
> I thought that after millions upon millions spent for "positive train control", that accidents like this would become impossible...?


PTC doesn't protect against non-train collisions.


----------



## MohawkMike (Jan 29, 2018)

It always annoys me when a headline reads, "Train Runs Into *__* ". 

The path of a train is well defined. Other objects do not belong on the tracks when the train is using it. It is ALWAYS their fault.

GLAD nobody was hurt.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

MidwestMikeGT said:


> I am glad no one was seriously hurt and especially glad there were no fatalities!


From the article:

"Officials say there was one serious injury, five moderate injuries and seven minor injuries in Thursday's crash."


----------

